# Is Pineapple weed pojsonous?



## Patches (27 May 2008)

As per title really.


----------



## Thistle (27 May 2008)

Is it a sort of cammomile?

If it is then it's a herb.


----------



## jo2601 (27 May 2008)

I hope not all the horses at our yard love it


----------



## Donkeymad (27 May 2008)

I didn't know that was the name of that plant!! I don't think it is harmful, but am certainly not sure.


----------



## MillionDollar (27 May 2008)

I *think* it's harmless.


----------



## kildalton (27 May 2008)

It's camomile.


----------



## PapaFrita (27 May 2008)

It it's chamomile then no, it's not poisonous and in fact you can brew it and make tea from it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The calming effects work on horses too, apparently


----------



## Patches (27 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It it's chamomile then no, it's not poisonous and in fact you can brew it and make tea from it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The calming effects work on horses too, apparently 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It's a close relation to it, so maybe it is beneficial. It's definitely pineapple weed though.


----------



## Donkeymad (27 May 2008)

You might find these links interesting

http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/matmt.htm

http://www.ibiblio.org/pfaf/cgi-bin/arr_html?Matricaria+matricarioides


----------



## PapaFrita (28 May 2008)

Silly me thought maybe it was the same thing by a different name


----------



## Dressage_princess (8 June 2010)

Pineapple weed i have been told to give to my horse as he is recovering from surgical colic as it is like a natural antibiotic and helps the digestive system and is in the horses nature instinked to eat it when it feels ill. it is also a good way of keeping a good healthy working digestive system.Also been told it has saved a horses life that took an illergic reaction to antibiotics and then took colic and getting it to Pineapple weed saved the horses life. Hope this helps any one.


----------



## spaniel (8 June 2010)

Patches it definitley ISNT poisonous.    

I looked into this  years ago when loads sprouted through the gravel path on the old yard and the horses went mad on it.

Its fine.


----------

